# Soundmax error, unable to reinstall



## Tempete

Hey, recently, my soundmax doesnt seem to be working.
My current Spec is Pentium D, 3.0 GHZ 830. Motherboard is ASUS P5P800 SE with integrated soundmax card. Problem is whenever i open soundmax its a little tab, and no dials or options appear. I try reinstalling it using the motherboard CD, but I can't even uninstall it b/c of an error message:
"windows audio service has been enabled. Please restart yoru computer and run SOundmax again."
Now this occurs EVERY time i try to remove it or reinstall it. I set Windows Audio Service to manual, and rebooted , but it STILL won't let me uninstall.

Can anyone please give me some advice or instructions, its really bugging me. 
P.s. this all started after a virus scan, can't hear any music, when i try playing a song with real player it says that the audio is in use by something else.


----------



## PC eye

With an older Asus model board here the trip into the device manager was one way to manually remove the driver(s) listed there. That was done to insure a pci sound card would work properly upon adding one in. For the latest drivers for onboard sound for the model you listed here you would go to http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

 Once you are there you can go with the latest beta or an earlier update depending on the version of Windows you are running. Once downloaded and unpacked you would go into the Device Manager to locate the correct device listing and right click on it to choose the update driver option. That would be the easier method if you are strictly using onboard sound. On some added pci slot sound cards you would still need to remove the onboard driver anyway to avoid drver clashes there. That can be a nuisance at times. Try the update method to see if that corrects this.


----------

